# Paph randsii (New World x CA Dream) First Flowering



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2015)

Since alot of people don't see many photos of randsii, look no further!!!!

Total of 10 buds on first flowering!


Randsii in low bud, Feb 27, 2015:





Another view, March 01, 2015:





Spike grows fast, March 07, 2015:





Front view of spike, March 13, 2015:





Bud on the spike:





Top of spike, March 16, 2015:






Bud getting larger:





Front view of bud:





Closeup of the top of the spike:





Side view of the half open flower, March 24, 2015:





Front view of flower:





Progress of spike continues:





Closer view of spike:





View of the dorsal sepal on the flower:





Side view of flower to see the stamodiae:


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Part 2 of randsii*

Side view of flower showing the pouch:





Spike with many bud progress, March 29, 2015:





Other buds:

























Still 3 more buds to wait to fully open

Once all flowers open I will post a picture with all flowers open!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 2, 2015)

looks like that and the stonei would make some nice babies


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> looks like that and the stonei would make some nice babies



LoL, They are buddies side by side under my lights!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2015)

Good growing.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 2, 2015)

pretty soon you will be down to just 2 plants. Both 8ft wide, filling each room in the house.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> pretty soon you will be down to just 2 plants. Both 8ft wide, filling each room in the house.



Wife is already complaining about not much room! And my kitty doesn't have any hiding places!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 2, 2015)

10 flowers for first flowering is fantastic

Great growing


----------



## annab (Apr 2, 2015)

you are a master of skill.
damn ,randsii is too expensive for my pockets .
Anna


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 2, 2015)

WOW! Just WOW!

Tyler


----------



## Cat (Apr 2, 2015)

I know where you live!!! Now tell me when your at work so I can come.....babysit that plant for you *cough* I mean...... Beautiful randsii beyond words


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well dang, all the heavy hitters are blooming this year!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2015)

Cat said:


> I know where you live!!! Now tell me when your at work so I can come.....babysit that plant for you *cough* I mean...... Beautiful randsii beyond words



You would have to babysit my FAT lion in the living room!


----------



## Cat (Apr 2, 2015)

Hehe that's know problem. I have 6 of my own and one is a Maine Coon


----------



## Spaph (Apr 2, 2015)

What a blooming, awesome growing :clap: You have warm multi species growing conditions dialed!


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2015)

you are my idol!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 2, 2015)

That's a beauty and thank you for sharing it with us. Wish I had one of these and more growing room of course!


----------



## Stone (Apr 2, 2015)

Very well grown. Congats!


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 3, 2015)

I am impressed, this one and that stoneii makes me speechless. Congrats!


----------



## nathalie (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice !


----------



## emydura (Apr 3, 2015)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't speak!!!! 

Ed


----------



## Eddie (Apr 3, 2015)

Superb ! 

Can you also please share the picture of the whole plant ?

It's just amazing


----------



## AdamD (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! That spike just exploded with flowers! Awesome plant and amazing growing. What is your culture like?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 3, 2015)

Unbelievable!! 10 flowers for the first bloom. Is this a very easy to care species?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2015)

Really well grown and flowered.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow -- I love it!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats, not common at all. I can't believe it grew like that un-staked!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 3, 2015)

*Mind if I join the party?*

Mind if I join the randsii party?
Took this picture on 4/3/2015 with 10 flowers. Looks like we are pretty well synchronized!


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2015)

Cool! Cool! Cool!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 3, 2015)

Impressive first flowering, guys!:clap:


----------



## Eddie (Apr 3, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> Mind if I join the randsii party?
> Took this picture on 4/3/2015 with 10 flowers. Looks like we are pretty well synchronized!



SUPERB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
This randsii is making my mouth water :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> Mind if I join the randsii party?
> Took this picture on 4/3/2015 with 10 flowers. Looks like we are pretty well synchronized!



Nice, is it a first blooming seedling plant? What is leafspan of the plant?

You are lucky to grow it in a greenhouse. Mine is grown in my apartment!


----------



## Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

This thread is evil. You guys are making everyone drool over the 1st pictures and now your posting more. :drool:


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2015)

Eddie said:


> Superb !
> 
> Can you also please share the picture of the whole plant ?
> 
> It's just amazing



Later when all flowers are open, I will take a few picture of the whole plant. It is about 30 inches leafspan and has width of about 2 inches.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Unbelievable!! 10 flowers for the first bloom. Is this a very easy to care species?



Grows in warm conditons of warm temperature year round with a minimum temp of 20C and days can reach up to 24-26C. 

Likes humidity of 50-60% and Medium light.

Mix is medium bark, charcoal, perlite and a bit of moss. I top dress with a bit of cocopeat, fine perlite, fine charcoal and sand mix so the surface stays moist so the roots can penetrate the medium.

If Phal bellina grows well, randsii will do just fine.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 3, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Grows in warm conditons of warm temperature year round with a minimum temp of 20C and days can reach up to 24-26C.
> 
> Likes humidity of 50-60% and Medium light.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your explanation! It seems that it will do well in my apartment, of which all bellinas goes fine with it. It seems it requires much less light as compared with other mutis, such as Roths, philippinese and kolo. Am I right?


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2015)

Very Awesome Paphman:clap::clap:

How long have you been growing it?


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 3, 2015)

Holy cow ! Wow.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 4, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Grows in warm conditons of warm temperature year round with a minimum temp of 20C and days can reach up to 24-26C.
> 
> Likes humidity of 50-60% and Medium light.
> 
> ...



Compared to Paphman910's Paph. randsii, we grow ours in a warm greenhouse which temperature reaches to a high of 87F(30.5C) during the day and low of 55F (12.7C) at night.

Humidity is around 60% and 1500 footcandles of light.

Mix is seedling bark, charcoal, moss, and sand.

Currently on the same bench as Paph. rothschildianum. Paph. randsii is notoriously slow growing for us. We have a few other Paph. randsii that have not made any new growths in years. Slow growing characteristics seems to be common among others who I have asked.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 4, 2015)

Rick said:


> Very Awesome Paphman:clap::clap:
> 
> How long have you been growing it?



Got is as a seedling about 5 inches leafspan almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 4, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> Compared to Paphman910's Paph. randsii, we grow ours in a warm greenhouse which temperature reaches to a high of 87F(30.5C) during the day and low of 55F (12.7C) at night.
> 
> Humidity is around 60% and 1500 footcandles of light.
> 
> ...




My randsii has 2 new growth starting.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Got is as a seedling about 5 inches leafspan almost 4 years ago.




That's really good growth.

What was your source?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2015)

another wonderful plant


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rick said:


> That's really good growth.
> 
> What was your source?



Thanks Rick. I came from Orchid Inn.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, those plants are impressive and its a pleasure to see this species in bloom. Congrats!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome. Congratulations on the blooms.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2015)

Wonderful randsiis from both growers! One of my favorites.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 5, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you for your explanation! It seems that it will do well in my apartment, of which all bellinas goes fine with it. It seems it requires much less light as compared with other mutis, such as Roths, philippinese and kolo. Am I right?



It likes the humidity of bellina and the warmth. 

It is growing under my metal halide 400 W at 3 feet above the plant. Regular hybrid Phal grows really well beside my randsii.

It was growing under 2 x 24W T5HO while it was small but the plant got too big so I moved it to the metal halide.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic job my (Paph)man! I hope to join you soon ( then later) Nice rich color on your clone as well. What will you call it? 'Big10'


----------



## raymond (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow many flowersssss


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 6, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! An impressive feat given apartment growing conditions... Flower count is crazy too for a first flowering...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't like a lot of multi species but I would take one of these, if blooming size.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 6, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic job my (Paph)man! I hope to join you soon ( then later) Nice rich color on your clone as well. What will you call it? 'Big10'



Hope your randsii flowers soon. 

What to call it .... tough one .... my wife have dibs on the naming!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2015)

And neither one of you had to stake the flowers either, amazing in itself.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 7, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice, is it a first blooming seedling plant? What is leafspan of the plant?
> 
> You are lucky to grow it in a greenhouse. Mine is grown in my apartment!



Leafspan is 17.7 inches (45cm). First blooming seedling with 2 mature growts and a small growth just emerging for a total of 3.

How are are your petals now? Are your petals crossing over or touching each other as seen in the photo?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 7, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> Leafspan is 17.7 inches (45cm). First blooming seedling with 2 mature growths and a small growth just emerging for a total of 3.
> 
> How are are your petals now? Are your petals crossing over or touching each other as seen in the photo?



Petals are fine. They cross over and touch each other to form a circle.

Where did you get the randsii from?

So far still waiting for the 10th flower to open.

Hopefully you will post as well.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 7, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Petals are fine. They cross over and touch each other to form a circle.
> 
> Where did you get the randsii from?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the records don't say where it is from. It was a part of a collection we inherited.

5 flowers have opened, waiting on the last 5 to open. A little slower down here in Southern California, USA. We will definitely post as well.


----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2015)

wow!! 10 flowers on first bloom and such a big plant :drool: 

I have one of the same cross in low bud, but the plant is not that big: about 35cm wide only. So I don't think I will have many flowers... 
I have another sister plant that is also as small as the other, but new growth is very fast. 
I don't know why it's smaller than your plants!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 8, 2015)

Paul said:


> wow!! 10 flowers on first bloom and such a big plant :drool:
> 
> I have one of the same cross in low bud, but the plant is not that big: about 35cm wide only. So I don't think I will have many flowers...
> I have another sister plant that is also as small as the other, but new growth is very fast.
> I don't know why it's smaller than your plants!



Sam told me that the 'New World' parent of randsii is large. That may explain the size of it.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Part 3 of randsii*

The whole plant progress as of April 05, 2015:





Closeup of plant:





The flower spike, still waiting for the last flower to open:


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

wow. i'll say it again. you're my idol.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2015)

Double WOW!


----------



## Cat (Apr 9, 2015)

Paphman910 the god of Paph randsii.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

Cat said:


> Paphman910 the god of Paph randsii.



and stonei!


----------



## Cat (Apr 9, 2015)

yes and Stonei


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 9, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> The whole plant progress as of April 05, 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! How long is the inflorescence?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 10, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> WOW! How long is the inflorescence?



40 inches.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Part 4 Paph randsii in full bloom*

All the flowers on a spike as of April 09, 2015





Top of spike flowers:





Middle of flower spike:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2015)

OMG! Fantastic! Is that a record for the number of flowers one one inflorescence?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 16, 2015)

Very impressive! How tall is the spike?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> OMG! Fantastic! Is that a record for the number of flowers one one inflorescence?



Not sure for first blooming seedling.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Very impressive! How tall is the spike?



44 inches long


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2015)

Super drool-worthy!


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 16, 2015)

Fantastically awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2015)

dang!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 17, 2015)

Strange and interesting! Wow!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow...love it


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 18, 2015)

Wayne that is amazing! You sure know how to grow them. :clap::drool::clap:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 18, 2015)

Ditto all of the above.

Thanks for the chronological photos.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2015)

Seeing the growth progression is magic. I do miss the
washing machine though...or maybe the setting was a
dryer. Gorgeous plant and HUGE.


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow! - That is amazing!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 28, 2015)

A picture of ours at The Huntington finally in full bloom after a little less than 2 months since the appearance of the spike.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 28, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> A picture of ours at The Huntington finally in full bloom after a little less than 2 months since the appearance of the spike.



Wow, Brandon! A nice one!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Apr 28, 2015)

What a wonderful compact looking clone!


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice. On my wishlist.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 28, 2015)

fibre said:


> What a wonderful compact looking clone!



Totally agree but it has to do with culture.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2015)

Love the compactness. Has this been crossed with compact/teacup philippinese?


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

nice one brandon!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 29, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Love the compactness. Has this been crossed with compact/teacup philippinese?



The interesting thing is that Paph. randsii has not been used much in hybridizing. Could be in combination due to the lack of availability in cultivation or Paph. randsii's just being a bad parent when mixed with other species/hybrids. Current hybrids that were made in combination with Paph. randsii includes rothschildianum, chamberlainianum, philippinense, concolor, lawrenceanum, Lady Isabel, St. Swithin, acmodontumm, barbatum, glaucophyllum, haynaldianum, kolopakingii, and primulinum. Most of these crosses were made in 1999 to 2015 which may give hint that Paph. randsii may becoming more available, but to be fair, 7 out of the 13 registered crosses were made by Franz Glanz. 

Looking through Orchids Plus, only the cross Paph. randsii x Paph. rothschildianum has been awarded. No other cross with randsii as one of the parents except for rothschildianum has been awarded. Pictures of a lot of these crosses cannot even be found.

So it really may possibly be both reasons; lack of availability and bad parent.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Paph randy booth 'toki' fcc/ajos (lady isabel x randsii) all credit to the original photographer


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2015)

WOW! Spectacular!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Someone should really remake that cross .


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow! That is a beautiful hybrid! I saved the pollen for later use!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 30, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph randy booth 'toki' fcc/ajos (lady isabel x randsii) all credit to the original photographer



Wow! That is amazing! In that case, maybe because of its lack of availability, people have not yet had the opportunity to explore the potential of this parent.


----------



## Cat (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok there are no words to describe that Paph randy booth 'toki' fcc/ajos (lady isabel x randsii). The person that made that cross is a genius.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 30, 2015)

Brandon Tam said:


> Wow! That is amazing! In that case, maybe because of its lack of availability, people have not yet had the opportunity to explore the potential of this parent.



Owner and maybe also breeder is Dr Masahiro Saitoh ....


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2015)

I would literally commit a felony to get a plant like that; near perfection.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 30, 2015)

I might just go in the greenhouse right now and try to remake it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 30, 2015)

Both of you should store all of the pollen from all the flowers just to offer it to anyone who would like to make a cross because there is so little around. I think it just hasn't been used that often but would be a good parent. I can't see a randsii x sanderianum, randsii x wossner black wings or randsii x anitum turning out bad. I also would like to see what would happen to a randsii x micranthum or gigantifolium. That hybrid with Lady Isabel is ridiculous.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> Both of you should store all of the pollen from all the flowers just to offer it to anyone who would like to make a cross because there is so little around. I think it just hasn't been used that often but would be a good parent. I can't see a randsii x sanderianum, randsii x wossner black wings or randsii x anitum turning out bad. I also would like to see what would happen to a randsii x micranthum or gigantifolium. That hybrid with Lady Isabel is ridiculous.



I totally agree!


----------



## emydura (Apr 30, 2015)

That Paph Randy Booth is incredible. I'd love to have a plant like that. I do have a lovely clone of Lady Isabel that has a sheath ready although it won't flower until later this year.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2015)

please send pollen to David for his LI...........pleeeeeease


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2015)

Randsii crossed with kolopakingii produces nice flowers and a very high flower count. Unfortunately I don't think my kolopakingii will flower until next year.

http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=16336

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5577


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2015)

onto LI, please...................that photo is sensational.


----------



## emydura (May 2, 2015)

Here is another photo of Randy Booth 'Toki'. This one has 7 flowers on a spike. 

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/f-folder/snap_12_06files/snap_14_12.html


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2015)

do it!!!!


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 2, 2015)

I love it.


----------



## neno747 (May 5, 2015)

Wowww!!

Great growing


----------

